# dude getting some decent air



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah he's on skis, but it's still pretty freakin cool


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanted to see one of those skis get stuck on a tower............lame.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't even get a Darwin award? WTF


----------

